# Sinnigton Court



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*Sinnington Court*

Hello all, I thought it about time to give a building update, gone a bit slow since I started having lost our old dog and getting a lab pup who is a year old now and a lot quieter I now have more time to spend on the build,I constructed the hull, plank on frame hollowed out bow and stern, and after endless coats of paint I finished it, then decided to try making some fittings, made one windlass and ten cargo winches, then when I finished them and the hull had been left awhile I noticed a few minor blemishess so I decided to do some local spotting in a fatal mistake, as a minor blemish ended up rubbing down and respraying the hull all round above the waterline using a different brand of paint, the result being unsatisfactory as a number of problems arose, I shall leave it till the warmer wheather before I respray it, which leaves me doing sub assembly work ie: forward bridge, shelter deck, hatches etc.I have put up a few pictures which does not do the hull justice as I do not have a camera only a mobile phone camera.
Regards Gretaston.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

That is coming along well and look forward to further progress. Regarding minor blemishes. I have always found that although they may look glaring to the builder, they are rarely noticed by anyone else. As more and more detail goes on, what may have looked bad earlier tends to get lost in the detail. Even the opinion of the builder may change over time. Some months ago, I completed the hull of a small sailing ship, but felt that it looked so bad that I didn't bother fitting it out with deck details and just forgot about it. A couple of days ago, I found it lying about and wondered why I had felt it was so bad. After not looking at it for a couple of months, it now looks OK to me and I will carry on an complete it.
Bob


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Shipbuilder said:


> That is coming along well and look forward to further progress. Regarding minor blemishes. I have always found that although they may look glaring to the builder, they are rarely noticed by anyone else. As more and more detail goes on, what may have looked bad earlier tends to get lost in the detail. Even the opinion of the builder may change over time. Some months ago, I completed the hull of a small sailing ship, but felt that it looked so bad that I didn't bother fitting it out with deck details and just forgot about it. A couple of days ago, I found it lying about and wondered why I had felt it was so bad. After not looking at it for a couple of months, it now looks OK to me and I will carry on an complete it.
> Bob


Thank you for your kind comments and words of encouragement, I will keep your advice in mind,
good luck with your latest build.
Kind Regards,
Tom.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very nice work, And you scratch built the winches? Nice! What scale is she?


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

jerome morris said:


> Very nice work, And you scratch built the winches? Nice! What scale is she?


Hello Jerome, Thank you for your interest, yes I made the winches using a drill and set of files, made in brass, warping drums aluminium,gears I fabricated using plastic, the scale is 1:96.
Regards, Gretaston.


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

Beautiful hull lines Tom, but your winches are an amazing feat of engineering, very impressive indeed.

Donald


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

donald h said:


> Beautiful hull lines Tom, but your winches are an amazing feat of engineering, very impressive indeed.
> 
> Donald


Hello Donald, thank you for your reply, when I built the hull I plated it, as I think a model of a ship of that period looks in being plated, however it did not look right the counter stern being the problem so I removed them, hopefully when I build another model I will persevere and aquire the experiance to do a better job of it.
winches: making the side frames and bits and pieces was easy enought, the problem was the warping drums, I tried making them using wooden dowels (no good) I tried making them out of an aluminium nitting needle, but after ruining a good rat file the accurecy
was not there, while having a sort out I came accross a bucket of assorted rivets, so I made them using ali rivit heads, the not so clear photos below may give a better understanding of how I constructed them, the only thing I am not sure of are the control lever/s one illustration shows one lever mounted on the side frame near the main drive gear, another shows two levers mounted on the rear tie bar,that is where I put them ? maybe different makers had different systems.
Regards, Tom.


----------

